# I own a tin boat because:



## Colbyt (Jun 11, 2013)

This is intended to become a really long thread.

I own a tin boat because after reading all the horror stories in other forums, I cant imagine why anyone would own a glass one.

So what say you???????


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Jun 11, 2013)

......because I can't afford the Ranger boat that I really want.


----------



## tnriverluver (Jun 11, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=318364#p318364 said:


> thewalleyehunter » 16 minutes ago[/url]"]......because I can't afford the Ranger boat that I really want.


This along with the fuel to feed the beast.


----------



## bulldog (Jun 11, 2013)

I grew up in them and don't care to own anything else. I have a ton of great memories with family and friends in tins.


----------



## JGibson (Jun 11, 2013)

I own a Tin boat because they are ALOT easier to repair if something happens to them (IMO). They are lighter and easier to pull.


----------



## wihil (Jun 11, 2013)

Can't afford to power a glass boat, and at this rate can't afford to feed a big power motor! In retrospect, don't have a vehicle that could tow a rig like I'd want anyway... 

Glass sure rides nice though.


----------



## nomowork (Jun 11, 2013)

I got a really good deal one mine. I hounded the owner for a long time before he gave in and I love projects. I'll keep this one for the smaller lakes as my larger glass boat does take longer to prep for use.

I did have a glass boat too but have since bought and finished (project that sat in the desert for 12 years) a larger glass boat as the little tin is not very comfortable in the ocean.

I also just bought a brand new 22 foot travel trailer. Yup, I'm busy as heck these days in my retirement years!


----------



## wingsnhammers (Jun 12, 2013)

I guess I like tins for several reasons. I like that they are light and fairly simple. They are fairly easy to launch, handle, and recover with one person. I like that they are easily modded and customized. I can actually afford tin boats, so that's a plus. I also like working with aluminum and feel confident that I can repair the boat if needed.


----------



## Luke6514 (Jun 12, 2013)

Got mine cheap
Enjoy building things
Can set it up however i feel 
If I scratch it, or damage it I don't feel as bad.
I don't like having payments.
Besides having a fancy boat doesn't make you a better fisherman.


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 12, 2013)

I love to waterfowl hunt
I love to fish
I love being on the river
I have river access in my subdivision about 300 yards from my driveway
Easy(ier) to work on/fix
My boat annoys my wife [-X


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 12, 2013)

Duck hunting.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 12, 2013)

I got rid of glass and went back to tin because of the upkeep. Mine has no wood and a spray liner in place of carpet. It is the ultimate in low maintenance. I can pull it through the car wash and clean it out and it's dry and ready for the cover in no time. Glass with carpet is a constant hassle to keep clean.


----------



## gillhunter (Jun 12, 2013)

All the boats I have ever owned were Tins. I'm on my 5th one.

I built my current tin because:

I wanted something that worked well in the type of lakes I am fishing.

I could design the layout for something that works for me.

It fits in my garage.

It's light and I can move it around by myself.


----------



## fender66 (Jun 12, 2013)

Because....

I can go places in it that my glass boat can never reach.
(yes, I own both and believe there is a place for both)


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 12, 2013)

I can't afford an 80mph glass boat


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Jun 12, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=318364#p318364 said:


> thewalleyehunter » Yesterday, 19:34[/url]"]......because I can't afford the Ranger boat that I really want.



.........and that boat is actually a tin as well. 8)


----------



## Zum (Jun 12, 2013)

I fish freshwater lakes for the most part and around here there pretty small.
I can run in the high 20's,with a small outboard and troll all day with a 12V electric because of the weight of an aluminum boat.


----------



## Colbyt (Jun 12, 2013)

I thought you folks might have fun with this thread and you have not disappointed me.


----------



## craveman85 (Jun 12, 2013)

1 I fish alone therefore launch alone. 
2 I fish lots of hand launch only lakes (ive even carried my 16' semi v in a 6' ranger bed)
3 fiberglass is high maintenance. With my high maintenance woman I'd have no time to maintain the boat.
4 I drive a 4cyl Ford ranger
5 I'm too cheap for covers so I just flip them over.


----------



## craveman85 (Jun 12, 2013)

Also if I used a glass boat to do the night time white water runs I do with my 20' Jon I'd probably be dead


----------



## NaturalLaw (Jun 12, 2013)

....I can tow it with my v6 impala

When the car upgrades, the boat will upgrade :BS:


----------



## Country Dave (Jun 12, 2013)

_There are several reasons why I like the tins and the number one reason is “They are only about a forth the weight of their fiberglass counter parts” I can poll up on a shallow flat and only draft about 6in in a 17 tin were my 17 glass boat drafts about 50% more. 

It might not seem like a bunch a different but to a flats fisherman it’s everything. \/ _


----------



## fish devil (Jun 12, 2013)

:twisted: they rule here in South Jersey. =D> I fish a bunch of shallow water with plenty of hazards down below. I never worry about getting scratches or dents on my rig.


----------



## TheMaestro (Jun 12, 2013)

its my mid-life toy.


----------



## peabody (Jun 12, 2013)

because i found mine at a garage sale for super duper 100 dollar bill cheap.
i could afford that.
then i found a craigslist special .. like new mercury 25 bigfoot.
I've enjoyed this tin boat.. cheap and fun out on the water..


----------



## cva34 (Jun 13, 2013)

cuz I would much rather fish than clean and primp boat.I fish shallow many times(too shallow) .alu is light enough to man handle(drag) to more water.I can do most alu. work (mods)myself except for some welds .I ain't( that good) The only glass boat I had that I would have again is the old style 13 Whaler, aqua-blue inside.. bottom at stern was pretty flat super stable, and light enough to man handle.And easy to clean cause all corners are rounded...cva34


----------



## Whitaker201 (Jun 13, 2013)

My jet can get me to places I will not take my Stratos.......and it is fun to run though places and have people staring cause they think you are about to ruin a prop, little do they know I don't have a prop to begin with! 8)


----------



## bigwave (Jun 13, 2013)

Because I like it. :mrgreen:


----------



## fender66 (Jun 13, 2013)

Because.......I want to be cool like Ahab and Popeye!


----------



## peabody (Jun 13, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=318601#p318601 said:


> fender66 » Today, 07:38[/url]"]Because.......I want to be cool like Ahab and Popeye!




ahab and popeye have tin boats ?
ha ... didn't know that.


----------



## dkonrai (Jun 13, 2013)

love them. light easy to tow and launch. i too fish alone alot so the glass boats are a pita to center on the trailer. 

easy on gas, both towing and running on the water. 

so i have : 12 foot wide valco, 14 foot gregor, and a 16 foot bayrunner. they all are tinny's and i like it that way. 

dino


----------



## Bailey Boat (Jun 14, 2013)

At this point in my life a tin boat suits my style of fishing/hunting better than anything else. I've had the big glass boats (18 to 25') and they are nice, up to a point. My little (16') tin boat doesn't have a 400 watt stereo or a 250 hp engine but it gets me to where I want to fish and hunt. 
With all of that said I also rely on my canoe when the tin won't get me where I want to go. I find that the older I get the more I want to be AWAY from everyone else, not sitting on a sandbar partying with them..... Tin Boats RULE!!


----------



## Country Dave (Jun 14, 2013)

"I find that the older I get the more I want to be AWAY from everyone else, not sitting on a sandbar partying with them."

*X2 *


----------



## 2sac (Jun 14, 2013)

I bump into things


----------



## Alex_c (Jun 15, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=318789#p318789 said:


> 2sac » Today, 12:35[/url]"]I bump into things



yeah, that's pretty much it for me too.


----------



## chrispy186 (Jun 15, 2013)

I own a tin because I fish alot of smaller lakes, as well as 10hp and under. Plus they are easier to tow, and I enjoy building them. If I ever need or want to fish from a glass boat, my father has one I can use.


----------



## earl60446 (Jun 15, 2013)

It is lighter weight than fiberglass and it does not rot like the stringers in fiberglass can. But mainly because of weight, saves gas in car and in boat, plus easier to winch up and pull with my 4 banger.
Fiberglass does have some advantages though.
Tim


----------



## QueDawg (Jun 16, 2013)

I have nowhere to store a glass boat, I won't pay to store one and I love to fish ponds.


----------



## wingsnhammers (Jun 16, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=318789#p318789 said:


> 2sac » 14 Jun 2013, 14:35[/url]"]I bump into things



Same here!


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 16, 2013)

Cost, easy to repair/customize, I fish rocky shallow water, and I would sink a fiberglass boat due to bumping into drug.


----------



## cva34 (Jun 17, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=318772#p318772 said:


> Country Dave » 14 Jun 2013, 12:11[/url]"]"I find that the older I get the more I want to be AWAY from everyone else, not sitting on a sandbar partying with them."
> 
> *X2 *


Thats my thinking exactly..I really ain't the loner type but like to fish in peace and quiet...me and mrs


----------



## bigwave (Jun 17, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=318772#p318772 said:


> Country Dave » 14 Jun 2013, 12:11[/url]"]"I find that the older I get the more I want to be AWAY from everyone else, not sitting on a sandbar partying with them."
> 
> *X2 *


X3 I like to have the sandbar all to myself.....with my tinboat that is possible.


----------



## CLM (Jun 19, 2013)

Because I like to buy things that I can fix. After having rebuilt a glass boat, I don't want to ever have to put a transom in one, so I stick with Aluminum. To me, an aluminum boat can be a lifetime boat if you choose. One of mine is 63 years old and has been in the family for 33 of that.


----------



## T Man (Jun 19, 2013)

I own a tin boat because I like to run wide open in shallow stump filled water.


----------



## rabbit (Jun 20, 2013)

It's strong and goes shallow. There's more water in my bathtub than where I took it today.
No glass boat owner in their right mind would take their boat into the places I take my 16.


----------



## Keystone (Jun 20, 2013)

Price is perhaps the #1 reason.


----------



## chazrull (Jun 21, 2013)

Light weight
Low Maintenance
Easy to Mod (and un-mod)
Economical
Low fear factor (as far as scratches, rocky banks, etc)

Sometimes I hit stuff...


----------



## Mojo^ (Jun 21, 2013)

Because I wanted something wide and flat to slip into/onto partially submerged brush piles for crappie and bream and I can't afford a Carolina Skiff with center console.


----------



## panFried (Jun 21, 2013)

All of the above, but definitely price, durability and maintenance. I don't feel so bad beaching the boat on a gravel bar or boat ramp!


----------



## Colbyt (Jun 21, 2013)

I am going to add another post to my initial comment. We fished last Saturday, clocked 45 minutes of run time on the OB and used less than a liter of gas.


----------



## Dcmoony (Jun 23, 2013)

The price was right I traded a kayak for my tin. Like others I have bumped into things. I really like that I can keep it loaded in my garage with fishing gear and it takes a few minutes to hook it to the truck and hit the lake. Takes longer to pack the ice cest.


----------

